# Iceland ferry? Have prices doubled?! (&LPG availabili



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Hi
I'm sure last time I looked at a ferry to Iceland it was around £1000.
Just checked and got a quote for £2500!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (cheap cabin - £1600 with couchettes)
Thats just the ferry for the van and 2 people in June/July.
You aren't allowed access to car decks, so will have to buy food/drink for the journey (and have a crap nights sleep no doubt!)


Also - is LPG available in iceland (e.g. Gaslow?). My research suggests not.


So great - plans for 2010 not looking great!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ferry*

Hi

The Norona is a lovely vessel, but at those prices it should be.

I would advise you to phone Grimsby or Immingham docks and ask if you could get a passage on a freighter.

Some freight firms do have a drive on facility on their vessels such as "Seatruck" who carry approx 10 passengers per crossing, plus cars etc. (Totally wrong route, I refer to this as an example).

Russell


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

We have been looking at Iceland, this seems to be the only passenger ferry left. We have Danish friends who did this last year and paid about 4000 euros for the crossing with a car, a cabin, and accommodation for 3 nights on the Faroes and a week in Iceland, but no meals.
I have been looking at prices for us to and it actually seems that prices for each time period are cheaper than 2009 but that the dates covered by the different time periods have been radically altered. So we has intended to go mid May and still get a green crossing but this year the green crossing ends a month earlier in mid April. We can't go in the couchettes as I get seasick and that wouldn't be nice for the others. I think it is 9 people in each group of couchettes. So we might rethink ... perhaps go to Norway using the North Denmark crossing which will be 150 euros return!
Interested to read what others think,
lala


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Gentle bump 
Also can anyone confirm the LPG situation for Iceland?


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

I read an article about a 4X4 rally, which stated there was only one location based in the capital

This link might be of interest to you

http://www.auspiciousdragon.net/thoughts/icelandmotorhome.html


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

*Almost a bargain!!*

Hi

We were thinking about going despite the cost as we have the time free this summer, but struggled to get any info out of either the Smyril Line or Aferry website. The phone number for both has a Faroes code, and the lady answering didn't perhaps have good enough English to understand us trying to say your website is broken can we book with you now please?!

About two weeks ago it was 2500 euro for our 7m long 4m high little camper, but the website kept producing error messages so we couldn't book. No response from many emails either, but yesterday the website worked and the price was about 2000euro! This is late Aug, stopping at the Faroes for a few days, then return early Oct, so hopefully late enough to see the Northern lights. Can't wait!

Thanks to Hagu for the reassurance that it won't be too late in the year for such a visit.  And I may get a few dives in too!

From what I've read its cheaper now to visit Iceland than it has been for years once you get there, and will hopefully be cheaper than our backup plan of Norway would have been, considering the weight and height of our camper and soooooooooooo many tolls etc.

Jason


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

If Icelands to expensive, have you tried Farmfoods :roll: 

Sorry Im in a funny mood today, not funny ha ha :?


----------

